# Brinkman Cimarron



## Just Robert (Jul 2, 2021)

Hi everyone, thanks for letting me in this is my first post, two days ago I bought a piece of craftmanship smoker that is the Brinkman Cimarron, I'd like to know if anybody knows how old this thing is some people are saying 25 years??


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 2, 2021)

There was another tread not too long ago on the same type of cooker. Cant seem to find it on the search. Still looks like you got a good one after you throw some elbow grease on it.

Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 2, 2021)

welcome.
That ain’t no Chinese cooker! That goes back a ways. Nice snag.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 2, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. A little elbow and some high temp paint on the outside and vegetable oil on the inside and you will have a great little smoker.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 3, 2021)

Brinkmann made a couple of  versions of the Cimarron. The regular model, the Deluxe, and the Limited. You have the Limited because it has the larger wheels. The regular model came with 5 1/2" wheels. The Deluxe has a propane log ignitor as well as a side burner. My guess is that your smoker was made around 2005 or so.

Here's a link on here to a rebuild of one https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/brinkmann-cimarron-rebuild.236273/
Edit to say that this rebuild was of a regular model which has the smaller wheels.


----------

